# LABRADOR PICS



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

hey guys, please post some pics of you labs. heres some from my new pup. Buddy Boy Roscoe. he's 10.5 months old and is an incredible dog.







.hers his first retrieve at 10 weeks.







. heres gunner at 11 years old. had to put him down. worst day of my life.







. gunners fovorite chair. 10 years old.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry for your loss. But a good looking new pup.

I like the first picture..... He looks like he is about to cry because all the antlers and rifle next to him he knows he is not going with you. :beer:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Here are a few from this season.....



























































































And here is Gunner with my "trophy" hen I shot yesterday. She decided to save the greenie I was shooting at and get in the way of the shot, taking 1 stinking BB under the chin and down she went.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice looking dog, I really like the water pic with the duck in his mouth. Looks like someone beat the he** out of him in the pic with the blood all over him, LOL He has a great future ahead of him.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Here's a few of mine.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

another


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Two man goose limit and a gw teal and 2 widgeon.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

one more. My two best friends with their drake.


----------



## beaniej266 (Feb 1, 2011)

My best friend and a goose near Pierre.


----------

